

Charlie Hebdo iOS - th3m
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/charlie-hebdo./id957966299?mt=8

======
th3m
It claims to be official, i have doubts. Can someone check the app?

~~~
dewey
It's linked from their offical page:
[http://www.charliehebdo.fr/](http://www.charliehebdo.fr/)

